# Off Bike > Ranger's Talk Corner & Off-Topic >  Visa Kartennummer wo?

## Habib

die gschüttelten von Becks wollen elfundsiebzig nummern von meiner kreditkarte und verraten mir aber ned wo ich die find.
hat jemand ahnung welche nummer was is?
vorallem die kreditkartennummer find ich nicht

----------


## Habib

schon erledigt, danke!

weiss zwar ned was ich gmacht hab aber es hat gfunzt

----------


## jevgeny

elfundsiebzig?
naja ich weiß nur wo die 16 stellen der karte sind
einfach wennst die karte vor dich hinlegst und draufschaust 
fangt mit 4 an
meist 4548.....

und vielleicht wollens noch ne karten prüfnummmer
karte umdrehn
die letzten 3 ziffern von den 7 zahlen die da stehn

----------


## Habib

die wollten
kartennummer
kartenverifizierungscode
seriennummer

seriennummer gibts bei visa ned, die fallt weg und der verifizierungscode sind die ersten vier stellen...

wieder was glernt

----------


## dolcho

Drogen ? Alkohol ?

----------


## The Dude

weder noch:VISA !

----------


## Habib

> Drogen ? Alkohol ?


naja....Becks....

----------

